# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Nikoll (Kol) Kota

## Albo

*Kol Kota në rrugën e  Çerçiz Topullit dhe Mihal Gramenos

Duke kuvenduar me Naim Frashërin* 

Nikoll A. Kota u lind në 15 prill të vitit 1858 në qytetin e Korçës. Kur mbushi 19 vjeç, shqiptarët po organizoheshin në lidhjet e tyre krahinore. Vëllezërit Frashëri në krye të patriotëve shqiptarë, morën përsipër misionin e bashkimit të  trojeve shqiptare në formën: Shtet Autonom ose  Vilajet i Bashkuar. Administrata osmane ndiqte e shqetësuar organizimin e shqiptarëve, survejonte lëvizjet e tyre dhe i quante kaçak. Edhe ai kështu ishte cilësuar dhe për këtë arsye, qëndronte në bjeshkët e Korçës e maskohej si bari. Rrethi familjar e thërriste Nikoll, rrethi tregtar Nikollaq dhe rrethi patriotik Kol Kota. Në mars të vitit 1877, Kol Kota largohet nga qyteti i lindjes e vendoset në Voskopojë. Atje strehohet në shtëpinë e Andreas dhe njihet me Efigjeninë, me të cilën martohet në fillim të muajit prill të atij viti. Në fund të muajit,me gruan shtatëzënë largohet nga Voskopoja. I ndjekur nga osmanët pasi kapton malet duke udhëtuar mbi mushkat e një karvani arumunësh, mbërrin në Berat. Kështjella plot shtëpi, kisha, manastire, biblioteka  dhe shkolla, e mahniti. Portiku i hyrjes dhe muret rrethuese, i krijuan ndjesinë se ndodhej në terrenet e legjendave. Zgjatja e këmbëve të kalasë deri në shtratin e lumit, e bënte të ngjashme me gjigantët mitik, me titanët dhe centaurët. Sipas legjendës, qyteti u quajt Partha nga ciklopi Polifem, për nder të njërës prej vajzave të Ilirit, që ishte djali i tij. Nikolla qëndronte pak në shtëpi, sepse shkonte në male dhe takonte luftëtarët e lirisë. Ai mbushej me krenari kur e thërrisnin Kol Kota, me emrin e kreshnikut Kol Kota djalit të Gjonit, i cili në vitet e luftës Skënderbejane kishte luftuar në ushtrinë e kryetrimit. Shekuj më parë, Shën Kozmai ishte martirizuar nga osmanët, sepse këshillonte shqiptarët të mos ndërronin fenë dhe të ktheheshin në myslimanë. Nikolla kërkonte më shumë. Ai donte lirinë e mëmëdheut,çeljen e shkollave shqipe e dorëzimin e kishave priftërinjve shqiptare, të cilët ta kryenin shërbesën fetare në gjuhën e bukur shqipe. Në korrik të vitit 1877, me një grup shokësh shkon në Frashër dhe në Dangëlli. Atje takohet me patriotin dhe poetin e madh Naim Frashëri, i cili ishte kthyer nga Vjena e Austrisë, pas një kurimi të sëmundjes që i kishte prekur mushkërinë. Në shtëpinë e Frashërllijve, dhoma e burrave ishte mbushur plot me miq dhe aktivist të çështjes kombëtare. Naimi me të vëllanë Abdylin, kishin ngritur në këmbë tërë krahinën dhe jehona e tyre, kishte shkuar matanë Çamërisë deri në Prevezë. Po organizoheshin lidhjet e shqiptarëve. Atë ditë që mbërriti Kol Kota, u krijua Lidhja e Frashërit.  Duhet të përpiqemi, ligjëronte Naimi, të ngremë ndërgjegjen e kombit, në shkallën e vetëdijes, të njohjes së vetvetes, të historisë dhe të kulturës së kombit, të mundësive dhe të rrugës për tu çliruar. Me ballin lart dhe tepër i mendueshëm shtonte: -Një komb çvlerë  ti verë  vetes, atë i venë edhe të huajt. Ne shqiptarët, nuk duhet të besojmë vetëm në shpjegimet që bëhen nga bibla dhe kurani, por duhet të marrim vesh se çjanë gjërat dhe të bëhemi zot të natyrës dhe të vendit tonë.  Duhet ta vendosim  mbi fenë, atdheun tonë të dashur Shqipërinë, me idenë e qartë, që e kemi të mbrujtur në shpirtin tonë dhe nga andej buron sepse: Feja e shqiptarit është shqiptaria. Hyseni, i dëgjuar për mençurinë e tij, u ngrit në mes të burrave dhe tha: - Naim të kam vëlla. Tashmë që të dëgjova, mësova edhe më tepër se dija më parë. Kuptova sa i varfër erdha dhe sa i pasur po shkoj, sa pa shpresa isha dhe tashmë ndjehem i gjallë e me shpirt. Fjalët që na thua na shërojnë zemrën.  Jemi me ty Naim, jemi të gjithë me një zë me Abdyl Frashërin. Ta krijojmë Lidhjen !!. Të pranishmit u ngritën brof, në këmbë dhe njëri mes tyre, Zylyftar Nasufi tha: -Të lidhim besën e anëve tona.  Amin-gjëmoi zëri i burrave. Lidhja quhet e bërë thanë njëzëri dhe u ngritën kryelartë. U përshëndoshën me Naimin të gjithë me radhë dhe u larguan në heshtje. Nikolla në pranverë të vitit 1888 u largua nga Berati bashkë me gruan, djalin në moshën dhjetë vjeç dhe emigroi në Aleksandri. Në maj të vitit 1904, u largua nga Aleksandria dhe shkoi në Sofje të Bullgarisë. Atje u takua me shumë patriotë dhe anëtarë të shoqërisë  Dëshira.  Në dhjetor të vitit 1911, në Sofje vjen nga Bostoni i Amerikës, prifti i shquar dhe atdhetari i madh i çështjes shqiptare Fan.S.Noli, me të cilin pati fatin të takohet. Në muajin maj të vitit 1912, Nikoll Kota largohet nga Sofia dhe kthehet në atdhe në qytetin e Korçës. Me të shkelur në Shqipëri, përndiqet nga otomanët dhe strehohet në Voskopojë dhe më pas në krahinën e Kolonjës duke u bashkuar me çetën e Themistokli Gërmenjit, e cila me çetën e Çerçiz Topullit, Mihal Gramenos e të tjerë, luftonte kundër ushtrisë së shpartalluar turke, ushtarëve dhe andartëve grekë që synonin aneksimin e krahinave shqiptare. Një numër i madh i forcave greke që erdhën nga Janina, pushtuan Korçën dhe Kolonjën duke arrestuar mbi 60 atdhetarë dhe luftëtarë të lirisë, të cilët i burgosën në burgjet e Follorinës e Selanikut. Luftime të ashpra u bënë kudo, në mesin e urave, në Postenan, në grykat e Barmashit, në Bader, Ersekë, Borovë, Psar, Starje, etj., ku u vranë mjaft luftëtarë dhe njerëz midis të cilëve edhe Kol Kota.

Telegraf,
Albert Zholi

----------

